# PGMs prices



## kjavanb123 (Mar 17, 2011)

All,

I see a plung in Pt and Pd prices over the past few weeks, is it due to the unfortunate events in Japan? I am just curios what derive the prices for PGMs globally? ans what do u guys see the PGMs demand in future with electric cars being produced more and more?

Thanks
Kev


----------



## Lou (Mar 17, 2011)

Fuel cells are probably the only way to make widespread integration of electric vehicles possible. Most of them use more Pt and Pd than catalytic converters do. 

Anyway, when one of the world's largest economies, and largest autoproducer, has a crippling disaster with the potentiality (in investors/speculators' minds) of nuclear contamination, then that will affect pricing!
After all, a good chunk of the market share is in catalysis. 


Lou


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 17, 2011)

Most people tend to look for rational explanation to
prices, not just of PM's. However, do not forget the
most important explanation, that is, speculators
who want "to make a hit". If they feel the drive was exhausted,
then they will sell, and after them - "the herd".


----------

